# VK | MEGA ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/19)

We have a super exciting announcement to make! Vape King USA is getting bigger and better! This has been a month of tough negotiations and pushing stock from South Africa to the USA but we can finally proudly say we have made the best acquisition of our company history!!! We are very proud of this achievement!





​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (1/8/19)

Oh wow!!!

That is amazing.
My gosh

The part I find incredible is that not so long ago I went to buy some Top Q juices from the lounge at @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 's residence. They had a few juices and some basic mods they were selling from the house.

Look at it now. Shops nationwide and expanding in the USA. Who would have thought???!!!

A big congratulations to you guys. You deserve the success and I wish you all the very best with the latest march into the USA!!! 

Very very proud of you and the VK team!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/19)

Silver said:


> Oh wow!!!
> 
> That is amazing.
> My gosh
> ...



Aaaaah Thank you @Silver


----------



## StompieZA (1/8/19)

Wow Big congratulations on this accomplishment!! That is awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (1/8/19)

This is epic guys! Absolutely love when companies grow! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (1/8/19)

So proud to be part of the team been a killer year

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/19)

Dr Phil said:


> So proud to be part of the team been a killer year



And congrats to you @Dr Phil !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/8/19)

Stroods , well done !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/8/19)

Wow this is Awesome. Congrats @Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo and @VapeKing and staff.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/19)

Major Chicken Dinner! Congrats @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff and the rest of the VK Team! Major achievement!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/8/19)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/8/19)

This is unbelievable! A HUGE congrats to you and your team @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (2/8/19)

Well done guys. Wishing you a huge success in the USA. Looking forward to catching up at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (2/8/19)

Wow a massive congratulations to the whole VK team. Our South African guts and determination never stops to amaze me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

